# First Free range



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

I let my chickens free range for the first time tonight. They did very well!! It amazes that they know where their home is. They just went out for a nice stroll then went back home. It was neat to watch them explore.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

That's awesome. My girls use to be like that. Now i can never get them back inside at night. They just sleep on the roof and I have to chase them in.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

my girls just automatically go in at night to so cool! Usually if you have one that understands the rest will follow I thought about taking up chicken lassoing for the day time free range ha!


----------

